# targets



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone makes there own archery targets and if so out of what. I was thinking about going to a cardboard recycle center and getting one of those bundles that they compress and strap together.


----------



## broncbuster (Jul 22, 2009)

I have made my own using a burlap sack or one of those burlap bags that has a elk or deer on it and stuffing it with shrink wrap from off of pallets. Stops just about any arrow.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

In the past, it was useful to use old phone books piled and bundled.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I have taken card board and/or carpet and cut it to 12" to 15" deep and as wide as I wanted 3 to 4 feet and stack it on a 2"x12"x4' to about 3 feet tall and place another 2x12x4 on top and put 1/2" all threat on each end and squeeze it together with the all thread.

Or build a box 4foot x 4foot by 12 to 18 inches deep, face it with cardboard and fill with shrink wrap. Make sure the rolls are completely unrolled.


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

sounds pretty simply bowguy. I think i will build on of those. after you have the frame and allthread all I would have to do it replace the carpet.


----------



## huntinkid (Aug 19, 2009)

try construction foam in a 30 gallon trash bag..... it works wonders i dont know the actual name but its like construction adhesive.....insulating foam something along those lines and it expands and hardens its neat stuff


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> sounds pretty simply bowguy. I think i will build on of those. after you have the frame and allthread all I would have to do it replace the carpet.


Yep, I will try to post a pic. I will also hang some conveyor belt material behind the cardboard or carpet to stop any pass throughs when it starts wearing in one place. I also move the targets around on the face to even out the wear. Then when the wear gets a little accessive I can just tighten the nuts on the all thread untill it is too worn out and then I replace the cardboard or carpet. Carpet lasts longer but with the speed of the carbon arrows it does melt the glue and nylon on to the shafts a little, I have to scrape it off the shafts with my finger nail sometimes.


----------



## JedInUtah (Sep 10, 2007)

I got this idea off of archery talk and it works beautifully. Go to your local IFA and get a feed sack for $1.25 and then stuff it with old clothes, levi's, t-shirts, etc. Use some type of template to paint on your targets. When you have sufficiently shot up the bag, empty the clothes into another and repeat.
For broadheads the insulation foam works great.........also the foam sheets from Home Depot. They have 2 ft. X 4 ft. Sheets 2 in. Thick you buy 5 and cut them in half and band them together. You have a foam block for 25$ about the same as getting the expandable foam. Just use stick on targets.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Dustin and his father in law brought over one of the huge styrofoam dock floats that we shot a bunch of arrows into... that worked GREAT and I don't think they paid very much for it. I don't know where you'd get that but it seems like something that would be simple, relatively light and would take a ton of abuse. You can just spray paint on a target or do whatever you want to get one to stick for you.


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

I was at home depot today and was looking at some of that insulation foam. Comes in a 4x8 sheet and it was an inch thick. Only cost 12 bucks. I am going to make one out of that and I will let you guys know how it works out.


----------



## JedInUtah (Sep 10, 2007)

Coyydogg- if you are going that route, I have already done the pricing etc. You want a good solid block that will last. Find the 2 ft X 4 ft sheets that are 2 in. Thick. They are $4.65 a sheet and you only have to make 1 cut to split them into 2 ft squares. 5 sheets will give you basically a 2 ft square block @ $25. You could probably even just do 4 sheets for an even 20. It'll stop your arrows. I just like a little extra. 

The 4 X 8 sheet you'll get 8 blocks out of and have to make a ton of cuts. The 1 inch foam comes apart faster. After all the cuts you'll still have to cut up a whole other sheet just to get 16 in. Of foam.

Still your choice, just wanted to share


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Justdooit_Utah said:


> For broadheads the insulation foam works great.........also the foam sheets from Home Depot. They have 2 ft. X 4 ft. Sheets 2 in. Thick you buy 5 and cut them in half and band them together. You have a foam block for 25$ about the same as getting the expandable foam. Just use stick on targets.


I think with mechanical or expandable broadheads the insulation foam isn't so good. At least not for my Carbon Express F-15's. 2 shots into that and one broadhead was toast. Just sayin'


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm going to be shooting epeks and if what I hear about them is true then I can just practice with field tips.


----------



## JedInUtah (Sep 10, 2007)

That may be true I couldn't say..........I am shooting Muzzy's


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

bowgy said:


> Yep, I will try to post a pic. I will also hang some conveyor belt material behind the cardboard or carpet to stop any pass throughs when it starts wearing in one place.


Anyone know where to get old conveyor belt material? I've tried to find it on and off for a while now.

-Dallanc


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I get mine at construction sites where they crush gravel. Some times they have old worn out belts that they will let you have some.


----------

